
Google Working on Dynamic Runtime? - timr
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2008/06/18/GoogleWorkingOnDynamicRuntime.aspx
======
smoody
The announced at Google IO that they have written their own Java VM for use by
Android. It would not surprise me if the VM turned out to be more general
purpose and Java just happened to be their first supported language.

~~~
wmf
Except Dalvik came from Android; it sounds like this is a different team.

